# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  biorezonans opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Moja 5 letnia córka ma alergię, i ciągle choruje. Już próbowałam wszystkiego, szczepionki odczulające i nic. Zastanawiam się dlatego nad biorezonansem, czyli odczulaniem komputerowym.

Czy mógłby mi ktoś opowiedzieć o swoich doświadczeniach. 
Czytała różne opinie, dlatego mam mieszane myśli.
Proszę o odp. może jest ktoś z Was czy to pomogło i na jak długo?

----------

